# Rear suspension problems with frontier



## THXdts (Nov 5, 2006)

What's up guys. I have a 2001 Nissan frontier desert runner. When I go over a small bump going slow or push on the rear suspension real hard, the left rear shock actually like..tops out, and makes a banging noise. I looked underneeth and I see that while just sitting, my trucks left rear shock is already like fully extended, while the right is not. I was wondering why it does this? My shocks are monroe matic's. Thanks.


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

is it stock or mod?


----------

